

Firefox 3.5 Not Playing Nicely With Twitter - cwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/16/firefox-35-not-playing-nicely-with-twitter/

======
dmix
Twitter first posted about this on their blog a week ago. Why is it taking so
long to fix?

Their temporary solution is to clear your cookies:
[http://status.twitter.com/post/164354669/trouble-updating-
in...](http://status.twitter.com/post/164354669/trouble-updating-in-firefox-
try-clearing-your-cookies)

------
jamesbritt
I'm on FF 2.something, and _every time_ I go the site to view tweets, it shows
me blurb to update to FF 3.5 so as to have a better Twitter experience.

Maybe they should stop that. That alone would give me a better Twitter
experience.

------
cyunker
I've had the exact same problems. Had to use Safari to post updates.

